# I uploaded Dreamcast Utopia 1.1 and BootDreams 1.0.6b



## JakobAir (May 1, 2017)

I uploaded the Dreamcast Utopia 1.1 disc for those still burning pre self-boot discs.

https://github.com/JakobAir/Dreamcast/blob/master/Utopia_v1.1.cdi

I also uploaded BootDreams 1.0.6b to convert "unbootables" to "bootable".

https://github.com/JakobAir/Dreamcast/blob/master/BootDreams_106b.exe

Have fun!


----------



## koffieleut (May 1, 2017)

Nice, thank you


----------



## JakobAir (May 9, 2017)

koffieleut said:


> Nice, thank you


Of course. ☺


----------



## Byokugen (May 9, 2017)

You still do this? Wow!
You deserve a medal! Thank you!!


----------



## Solitario (Dec 17, 2018)

tks


----------

